
Twitter Is Rethinking Everything. At Last - MBCook
https://slate.com/technology/2018/03/twitter-is-rethinking-everything-at-last.html
======
randomerr
It the same thing as with YouTube. You need more human interaction and less
bots to take care of issue. You also need to listen to your users. They've
been tell you about these issue and given you ways to fix your issues.

